# 2x Conti SportContact 26x1,6 - neu



## carthum (2. Juni 2005)

Siehe hier.


----------



## carthum (4. Juni 2005)

Edit:

Biete nun einen Satz ContiSportContact 1,6 und einen Satz Schwalbe LandCruiser in 1,9 zum Verkauf an. Klick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

